# Some Remaining PCT Questions



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jan 4, 2017)

It's me again... for real though you guys have helped me out a shit ton I'm very grateful.

After researching, I'm left with just a few questions on my upcoming 1st PCT:

1) I am currently in the 2 week downtime between last pin and PCT and have extremely swollen nipples. Can I run 10-20mg of Nolva starting now going into PCT then bump it up to 40/40/20/20?

2) I only did 3 weeks of test c 500/week then tapered to 250/week for 3 final weeks. Since the dose was lowered should I still plan on nolva 40/40/20/20 clomid 100/100/50/50?

3) Still on adex at .5mg e3d. Should I ride that out through PCT then come off the AI?

4) How do I avoid the dreaded estrogen rebound?

5) Is clomiphene more ideal than clomiphene citrate?

6) I plan on riding it out natty for a looong time after this. Any general advice on how to bounce back optimally?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 5, 2017)

1) Sure.  That shouldn't hurt anything.  But are you drinking enough water?  Too much salt perhaps?

2) This does not affect your PCT dsoages or duration.  Stick to the course.  In the future, it is not recommended to taper your dose wirh long estered steroids at the end of a cycle.  

3) What dosage adjustment did you make when you went from 500mg to 250mg per week of test?  But in general, yes and AI should be used up until PCT starts.

4). Overhyped.  Don't worry about it.  Your TT levels will have already dropped to lo levels so aromatization should not be an issue.

5) 

6) Best advice to bounce back is a) run PCT, b) be in a caloric surplus so as to not supress your HPTA and c) follow up with blood work about 8 weeks after PCT ends to make sure you are OK.  Compare to you pre-cycle baseline results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2017)

Clomid = clomiphene citrate.

Mega covered the rest


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2017)

There were no baseline pre cycle results. If anyone followed his original thread it was a fuking disaster. Dude I really hope this experience taught you an important lesson.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jan 5, 2017)

Mega and POB appreciate it very much

And I did get bloods before starting so will check against that with post cycle bloods


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jan 8, 2017)

Having prostate trouble a bit, maybe minor enlargement? Prolonged dribbling and can't hold urine sometimes a bit just comes out. Hard to force a powerful stream too.

And how about DAA during PCT?


----------

